# Help : Constant power throttling despite high Throttlestop settings



## Faide (Nov 27, 2020)

HI, 

Ive been using Throttlestop for a couple weeks now and its been doing well but foolishly i was messing around with Notebook Fan Control to try and adjust my fan speed.

I have a HP OMEN 15 (2018) I7-9750H
hop
As i was searching for profiles something happened to my battery icon in the system tray. It showed code 255 error. After that my CPU speed was limited to base 2.2ghz. If after several shutdown and restarts it was still power throttled. (Throttlestop shows constant PL2 red errors at very low package power draws). Almost as if its in battery saver mode. The icon is fine now but still power throttled. 

Is there anything i can do to clear this situation please?

My laptop is useless for my gaming if im limited to 2.2ghz

Thanks

Actually it is suddenly showing this. I have no idea why

I tried a system restore and battery looks ok but im still getting power throttled and limited to 2.2ghz.I believe my messing around with notebook fan control changed a memory setting which is confusing windows. Any ideas how i can reset? I tried system restore to 2 days ago (to before i installed notebook fan control) but that didnt fix the issue.



Faide said:


> HI,
> 
> Ive been using Throttlestop for a couple weeks now and its been doing well but foolishly i was messing around with Notebook Fan Control to try and adjust my fan speed.
> 
> ...


here is a pic showing constant POWER throttling (PL2) at  less than 6W but my TPL levels are higher and Throttlestop was working fine for few weeks now


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 27, 2020)

@Faide - Your screenshot shows No Battery Present so Windows is not able to read your battery correctly. Maybe your battery has failed. It also shows 255% available which is another sign that something is not right with your battery. I am not sure if Notebook Fan Control caused this problem or it was just a coincidence. 

If your laptop cannot detect your battery, it likely goes into low power mode. I do not think you can use ThrottleStop to prevent this from happening. You might be forced to replace your battery. 

When you unplug your laptop and try to switch to battery power does your laptop keep running or does it instantly shut off? If it keeps running, let it discharge for a while to see what happens. Maybe the battery will start reporting proper data again. Try using Battery Bar or HWiNFO to report your battery status. It might show Battery Wear at 100% if it is dead.


----------



## Faide (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi @unclewebb thanks for the reply
Some reboots fixed my battery issue but didnt fix me not having turbo boost.

I did manage to resolve the issue by doing below

Seems for some reason Throttlestop was getting confused or whatever
What i did was disable Throttlestop from task scheduler.
Shutdown and restarted the machine. 
Turbo boost was suddenly available
Launch Throttlestop. Everything still works
Re Enable Throttle stop in task scheduler
Shutdown and restart machine
Throttlestop auto launches.
Turbo boost still available

So maybe allowing the machine to start up without Throttlestop once cleared up some memory registers or something? I dunno im not that tech savvy.

but given that multiple reboots and even fixing the battery icon % still did not let me have turbo boost. But restarting without Throttlestop fixed the glitch. I didnt even change my settings in Throttlestop or the ini file.

Love the application by the way @unclewebb


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 27, 2020)

Faide said:


> im not that tech savvy.


Post some screenshots of ThrottleStop if you ever need me to double check your settings.

Windows has a hybrid feature. When something goes wrong, it is best to hold down the Shift key on the keyboard and then select the Windows Shut down option in its main menu. This is the best way to reset all of the registers in a CPU.


----------



## StefanM (Dec 14, 2020)

Faide said:


> It showed code 255 error.




That particular number looks like a an integer overflow error somewhere in Windows
_"...subtraction 0 − 1 results in 255..." _


----------



## Faide (Dec 14, 2020)

StefanM said:


> That particular number looks like a an integer overflow error somewhere in Windows
> _"...subtraction 0 − 1 results in 255..." _


Thanks i fixed the issue with a full shutdown of the system and i havent seen the battery error again.
I will say though that every so often randomly my system will show power throttling at low levels with no cpu load. (ie clock gets limited to 2.2Ghz no turbo) while Throttlestop is running despite me not changing any settings. Only way to clear it is with a shutdown and restart.


----------

